# Question about switching fishing line on one reel.



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I am thinking about buying this reel, http://www.cabelas.com/product/Pflueger ... 704758.uts , for an all-around trout reel--Strawberry Reservoir to small high mountain lakes.

I prefer using 8lb test on the bigger waters and 6lb on the smaller waters. So my question is:

If I buy the 7435X model which is made for 8lb test, how will the reel function if I put 6lb on the extra spool? Will using 6lb test mess with the performance at all?

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The reel will work fine with 6# line.
It will just take a lot of 6# line to fill the spool.
You can use 8 or 10# line as backing and then top it off with 6#.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GrandpaD is on the money. The reel will work great with 6lb line. In fact, you may like it better. I think 6 and 4lb cast better than 8 or 10. I would do like GrandpaD said and backfill the spool with another line. Lately I have been doing it with 10lb braid. Half to 2/3 with the braid, then join it to your mono or fluoro, and finish filling the spool. You'll rarely need the line underneath, but it will mean less time and money when it comes time to replace the line you fish with most. And in my experience, braid doesn't rot and weaken as fast as mono or fluoro, or have as much memory, so you can plan on leaving it on the spool for years to come. Just inspect it each time you take off the main line, and if it looks good, re-spool over it. In the long run, you'll save money and time.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

...On thing to be careful of is tying braid directly to the spool as fill or backing. The experts say that you may experience the entire spool of line spinning on the spool, acting like a second drag system. I know this from experience. Braid does not bite into the spool like mono will. Not really bite but friction.

I recommend tying on mono with a couple of reel turns then use braid or whatever as fill. I use this same technique and it works great. A new spool of line will last a lot longer.

SlapShot


----------

